# Tony Dean Obituary



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

This was Tony Dean's Obituary printed in the Minneapolis Star Tribune today:

Tony Dean 
Dean, Tony 67, of Pierre, SD died Sun., Oct. 19, at his home in Pierre surrounded by his family Per Tony's request for no formal funeral services. There will be a Casual Celebration in Tony's honor on Sat., Nov. 1, 2008 starting at 5pm and running through the evening at the AmericInn Conference Center in Ft. Pierre Isburg Funeral Chapel of Pierre has been placed in care of the arrangements. Online condolences may be sent to www.isburgfuneralchapels.com Anthony Eastman DeChandt II ("Tony Dean") was born on Nov. 26, 1940 in Mandan, ND to Anthony and Marion (Smith) DeChandt. He grew up in Mandan and was graduated from Mandan High School. After high school he attended Bismarck Junior College. Tony lived in Bismarck, ND until 1962 when he moved to Cedar Rapids, IA where he managed several racetracks and performed play by play and commentary duties for radio broadcast. Establishing his home in Pierre for the last 40 years, Tony started doing radio broadcasting at KCCR and also managed the State Fair Speedway racing operations. From 1970 to 1972 he served as Governor Frank Farrar's press secretary. Tony then started HIS daily radio show at KCCR, "Tony Dean Outdoors" which was broadcast in Pierre and the surrounding media markets. He later started "Tony Dean Outdoors", a weekly hunting and fishing television series which aired for more than eighteen years and reached an audience of more than 100,000 people each week. During that time, he produced another daily radio broadcast, "Dakota Backroads," which aired throughout the Midwest along with an interactive website, Tony Dean Outdoors. Tony received numerous regional and national awards for both his television and radio broadcasts. Tony spent his career as an outdoors broadcaster, media personality and environmental conservationist. In the last fifteen years Tony became increasingly active in political affairs as they related to land conservation, wetlands preservation and climate change, serving on the boards of the Isaac Walton League and Outdoor Writers Association of America. Tony is survived by his wife Darlene; four children: Cameron Matthew Dean DeChandt, Melissa Teresa Marion DeChandt, Alexia Anastasia Dominique DeChandt and Anthony Andre Christian DeChandt III; two grandchildren: Celine Noel DeChandt and Tinsley Valentina DeChandt Arizmendez; one brother, Thomas Zaccheus DeChandt and one sister, Francis Sophia McGregor. He was preceded in death by his parents Anthony and Marion and one brother, Robert John DeChandt.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

He will be missed

RIP


----------



## Matt D (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh wow. I didn't even know he'd passed. What a loss. I've always had a lot of respect for Mr. Dean.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I was out of town hunting when Tony's obit appeared in the local paper. I just found out about his death today when somebody referred to the "late" Tony Dean in a post.

I am stunned and saddened. He was a great guy and a tremendous conservationist. I got to know him over the Internet and followed his website closely for several years. I consider myself fortunate to have personally met him at the Sports show here in the Twin Cities a few years ago.

I was especially impressed that Tony was a Republican who stood up to powerful corporate and ranching interests who push an agenda that is bad for the outdoorsman, hunter, and conservationist.

I don't know of another credible voice like his. He will truly be missed.


----------

